# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Nghi vấn IDM silent lén lút lấy cắp mật khẩu của người dùng

## pu6511

*Phần mềm crack IDM silent vốn có nhiều nghi vấn về bảo mật và được sử dụng dè dặt, mới đây bị nghi ngờ chứa mã độc nhằm đánh cắp mật khẩu người dùng.*
Có thể nói, các phần mềm crack đã được người dùng biết tới từ rất lâu và được sử dụng khá rộng rãi ở Việt Nam. Tuy nhiên, trong thời gian gần đây, người ta đã bắt đầu dè dặt hơn trong việc sử dụng các loại phần mềm này, bởi chẳng ai có thể đảm bảo những phầm mềm "_lậu_" sẽ giúp các thiết bị của bạn sống ngon, sống khỏe trong thời đại mà yếu tố bảo mật luôn được ưu tiên hàng đầu.
Mới đây, trên Facebook cá nhân của một người dùng đã chia sẻ một thông tin với nội dung cảnh báo phần mềm hỗ trợ _download Internet Download Manager_ được crack sẵn trên trang _idmsilent.net_ có cài mã độc nhằm lấy cắp password của người dùng. Các bạn có thể xem chi tiết qua ảnh chụp màn hình dưới đây.

Nội dung cảnh báo của một người dùng trên Facebook
GenK cũng đã thử cài phần mềm IDM được tải xuống từ trang chia sẻ phần mềm trên và có kết quả như sau:

Trước khi cài đặt IDM silent

Ngay sau khi vừa cài đặt, một phần mềm mang tên Application.exe được khởi chạy
Hiện tại thì cũng chưa chắc chắn phần mềm mang tên IDM silent này có thực sự đánh cắp dữ liệu và mật khẩu người dùng hay không nhưng bạn cũng nên gỡ nó ra vì cũng từng có rất nhiều vụ việc trong quá khứ liên quan đến việc các phần mềm crack lén lút ăn cắp dữ liệu từ người dùng trong một thời gian dài.
Thay vì dùng các bản IDM Slient bạn có thể sử dụng bản IDM dùng thử hay bản quyền, các bạn có thể *download IDM hoàn toàn miễn phí tại đây*!

----------

